# Biete Simatic PG 605 u



## Jo5y (11 Februar 2011)

Verkaufe ein Programmiergerät für S5:

SIEMENS SIMATIC PG 605 U
6ES5 605-0UA11

Bei Interresse bitte melden und einen Preis vorschlagen.


----------



## winnman (11 Februar 2011)

kannst du für unser Museum sponsern, dei Versandkosten können wir übernehmen.
Wenn du niemanden findest bitte PN


----------



## Jo5y (11 Februar 2011)

Verschenken kann ich es nicht.
50€vb hät ich schon gern dafür.


----------



## IBFS (11 Februar 2011)

Jo5y schrieb:


> Verschenken kann ich es nicht.
> 50€vb hät ich schon gern dafür.



Eine gute Preisorientierung ist immer die Bucht.

Frank


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (12 Februar 2011)

Jo5y schrieb:


> Verschenken kann ich es nicht.
> 50€vb hät ich schon gern dafür.



*ROFL*      :sm19:


----------



## fderi (13 Februar 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe paar Lehrlinge in Ausland den würde ich schenken. Wenn du für 30,-€ mir zu schickst zahle dir auch sofort.

Danke

0176-96178132


----------

